# October Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!



## Joe Blow (25 September 2010)

Good morning everyone! 

September has gone by pretty quickly, and with October just around the corner it's time to start thinking about your entry for next month's stock tipping competition! 

The stock tipping competition this month is proudly sponsored by *Stator-AFM*. *Stator-AFM* is portfolio management software designed to give you total control over all your trading activities. *Stator* enables you to measure and understand every aspect of your financial returns. If you are a casual investor or serious trader, *Stator* is essential portfolio management software for anyone with exposure to the financial markets. From risk management to tax planning, *Stator* has it all. Be sure to pay them a visit and see how it can benefit you!

*A note about this month's competition:* I have decided to do away with the 0.30 posts per day qualification and replace it with a 25 post minimum entry requirement. There were too many members who had left ASF for a period of time only to come back and find they no longer qualified for the competition even though they had been regular contributors in the past. After six years and quite a bit of feedback from ASF members I came to the conclusion that this qualification had become unfair and needed to be replaced.

*A quick recap of the rules for those not familiar with them:

1. You MUST have a minimum of 25 posts to enter. 

2. Each entrant may choose one ASX listed stock. Options, warrants and deferred settlement shares are not permitted. 

3. Stocks with a price of less than $0.01 are ineligible for the competition, as are stocks that are currently suspended from trading.

4. The winner is the entrant whose selected stock performs the best in percentage terms between October 1 and October 31.

5. The maximum number of entrants in the competition is 100.*

The winner will receive a year's subscription to their choice of either AFR Smart Investor, Money or Your Trading Edge magazine... *OR* $50 cash if you prefer. The second placegetter will receive the runner up prize of $25 cash.

You have until midnight on Thursday, September 30 to enter.

*Those who qualify, please post your entries in this thread.* Remember, once you have selected your stock, you CANNOT change it for any reason. Also, you must be qualified *when you enter*. 

Every month we have some members who do not qualify for the competition but enter anyway. If someone who has selected a stock hasn't yet qualified for the competition, their stock is officially up for grabs! Just mention it when you post your entry.

Best of luck to all entrants!


----------



## explod (25 September 2010)

pzc thank you Joe

And pleased to see the competition rules relaxed.


----------



## springhill (25 September 2010)

LEF thanks.


----------



## Agentm (25 September 2010)

txn please


----------



## UBIQUITOUS (25 September 2010)

TZL please


----------



## jancha (25 September 2010)

SHD thanks Joe 
They changed the code of BTV for us so there isn't any confusion from now.lol


----------



## adobee (25 September 2010)

AKM

Thanks & regards


----------



## nulla nulla (25 September 2010)

I'll swap accross to *IOF* for next month thanks Joe.


----------



## drillinto (25 September 2010)

ATQ


----------



## KurwaJegoMac (25 September 2010)

NTU for me please


----------



## nunthewiser (25 September 2010)

BDM thanks Joe


----------



## BrightGreenGlow (25 September 2010)

AVB please Joe!


----------



## Slipperz (25 September 2010)

I'm keeping the faith with SSN thanks Joe


----------



## ParleVouFrancois (25 September 2010)

I'd like MHM thanks Joe.

Good to see the rules are a bit more relaxed now so that I can enter .


----------



## roland (25 September 2010)

BTU thanks


----------



## basilio (25 September 2010)

Lets try CTP please joe


----------



## lemontree (25 September 2010)

SIP please thanks!


----------



## pixel (25 September 2010)

Thanks Joe
I must be a glutton for punishment: I go for *MYG* again!


----------



## robusta (25 September 2010)

AAM please - finally made 0.3 posts - oh well


----------



## surfingman (25 September 2010)

AVA Thanks Joe


----------



## akkopower (26 September 2010)

imp thanks


----------



## Buckfont (26 September 2010)

MOY, Millennium, Minerals, thanks Joe.


----------



## AngusSmart (26 September 2010)

EKA thanks Joe, its about time it catches up to its older brother..


----------



## stefan_invester (26 September 2010)

ALK for me please 
thanks


----------



## jonojpsg (26 September 2010)

Yeee beat happy to it this month - I'll take SDL please Joe


----------



## kgee (26 September 2010)

SAU thanks Joe


----------



## Muschu (27 September 2010)

ETE please


----------



## TheAbyss (27 September 2010)

Mel please.


----------



## Gringotts Bank (27 September 2010)

NMS please.


----------



## Sdajii (27 September 2010)

I'll try MST this month, thanks Joe


----------



## Lucky_Country (27 September 2010)

Ill give EXE a go thanks Joe


----------



## bigdog (28 September 2010)

ISF again

ISoft Joe thanks


----------



## derty (28 September 2010)

CES for me again this month please Joe.


----------



## Huitzii (29 September 2010)

KRL for me this month thanks Joe


----------



## wintermute (29 September 2010)

VPE please Joe   (I can't believe I'm tipping VPE!!)


----------



## SilverRanger (29 September 2010)

Good to see the dropping of the 0.3 post/day requirement.

I will go for CVX thanks.


----------



## Miner (29 September 2010)

IRL for me in this month.
If the price further dives south tomorrow then will give me opportunity to go up in the ladder of tipping next month.


----------



## jbocker (30 September 2010)

GRK thank you Joe


----------



## Mickel (30 September 2010)

I'll keep faith with *LNC* again thanks Joe.


----------



## Trader Paul (30 September 2010)

Hi Joe,

ARV ..... let's run with a local goldie for October ... 

Many thanks.

have a great day

  paul



=====


----------



## jonnycage (30 September 2010)

pre thanks joe

j c


----------



## skc (30 September 2010)

UXC thanks


----------



## YELNATS (30 September 2010)

CFE thanks Joe.


----------



## prozac (30 September 2010)

RRS please Joe.


----------



## craigj (30 September 2010)

mzi

thaks joe


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (30 September 2010)

CVN thanks Joe. 

gg


----------



## skivvy (30 September 2010)

Marengo Mining, MGO please Joe


----------



## So_Cynical (30 September 2010)

CWT - Challenger Wine Trust.

Thanks Joe


----------



## white_crane (30 September 2010)

CSS thanks Joe


----------

